# i am scared to date this woman since i dont have standard knowledge...



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

I feel i will get found out as all others git standard knowledge....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

What?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Im simply saying that i dont have standard knowledge. I like this woman and im scared she'll disrespect and i will lose out because she and all others got standard knowledge.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well just be honest and up front. Women appreciate honesty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Or she can tell me how everuybody got standard knowledge....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

You only have what you have. Women like confidence too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> You only have what you have. Women like confidence too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do? Sorry i getwhat all others have...


----------

